

Kixeye Recruiting Video - fomojola
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/31/kixeyes-recruiting-video-lobs-serious-f-bombs-at-rivals/

======
malandrew
This is pretty brilliant. I'm guessing all those talented rank-and-file Zynga
employees feeling screwed by the insider stock scandal that allowed executives
to cash out while they had to wait and watch the stock collapse might want to
check out this video.

